# Fond d'écran 3D qui bouge ça existe ?



## ultrabody (8 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Existe til des fond d'écrans 3D ou 2D qui "bougent" ?
je ne parle de changement de fond d'écrans, mais qu'un fond d'écran bouge...

j'ai pu lire une fois dans un magazine (évidemment, je ne sais plus lequel c'est ) il y a 2 ans que c'était possible...

j'ai fait quelque recherche sur internet, mais je n'ai rien trouver de concret....

D'avance merci pour vos idées et conseils.


----------



## soget (8 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Il existe un petite application qui joue les vidéos en fond d'écran. Tu peux la trouver là.


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2006)

On peut faire afficher en fond d'écran n'importe quel economiseur d'écran en ouvrant le terminal et en tapant, sur une seule ligne:

/System/Library/Frameworks/ScreenSaver.framework/Resources/ScreenSaverEngine.app/Contents/MacOS/ScreenSaverEngine -background &

Le terminal va renvoyer le numero du process screensaver lancé (648 par exemple)

Pour arrêter il suffit de taper alors

kill 648


----------

